# South Eastern STAR FITA 900



## restrada (May 6, 2011)

The Franklin County archery club announces the first of 3 STAR FITA's to be held over the summer time.  Call Rodney Estrada at 706.356.1584 or email Rodney at restrada@windstream.net for details.  First 900 to be held on June 4 and we offer an a.m. or p.m. round.


----------



## JC280 (May 6, 2011)

What are the other dates? I will be out of town that week but would like to attend one of the other rounds.

JC


----------



## restrada (May 7, 2011)

August 2nd and October 9th.


----------



## Big John (May 7, 2011)

What time are the rounds???


----------



## restrada (May 8, 2011)

Folks, sending me p.m.s, my system is blocking them and I don't know why....yet.....email me at restrada@windstream.net, sorry, but I'll for sure get those.  We have an a.m. and p.m. line and plan on starting the a.m. line at 9 a.m.  the p.m. line starts at 2.  If all goes according to plan.  It is a STAR FITA, so bring your A-Game.  Yes, hunter classes can register as compound and whatever age group you belong to.  Email for a registration.  I'm on top of that.


----------



## restrada (May 9, 2011)

All classes will have to follow speed guidelines and weight guidelines per FITA rules.  60 pounds max.


----------



## restrada (May 9, 2011)

Other dates include a 900 Star FITA on August 6 and a FAll Classic Star event on October 22.  Come on everyone!!


----------



## restrada (May 10, 2011)

Registration for the latter shoots won't open till a month out.  Registration for the June 4 event is open right now.  Pre-registration is a good thing.........


----------



## archerynut (May 11, 2011)

How fast can my bow be ??????


----------



## restrada (May 11, 2011)

60 pound maximum draw weight, 5 grains per inch of draw for arrow weight.


----------



## restrada (May 11, 2011)

Pre-registration is a good thing.  email me at restrada@windstream.net for a registration form.


----------



## restrada (May 12, 2011)

pre-registration is a REALLY good thing!!


----------



## willbuck (May 12, 2011)

Hey Rodney - where is the shoot going to be held at in Franklin County?

Do you accept early registration?


----------



## restrada (May 13, 2011)

At the Rocky Ford Recreational Department in Carnesville Georgia.  YES we accept pre registration.  Email me at restrada@windstream.net for a registration form.


----------



## archerynut (May 14, 2011)

Do we have to be a member of any club or organization to compete ?


----------



## willbuck (May 18, 2011)

Hey Estrada - do you have age groups for 10 year olds or will they have to shoot against the older archers?


----------



## restrada (May 22, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## archerynut (May 23, 2011)

Do we need to bring lunch or is there anything close by to eat.


----------



## willbuck (May 23, 2011)

Concessions will be provided at the competition.


----------



## willbuck (Jun 3, 2011)

Who else is going?


----------



## ninjaneer (Jun 3, 2011)

Didn't get my new(to me) target  bow setup in time. See ya in Aug...


----------



## lightsspeed (Jun 6, 2011)

do you have scores and pictures?


----------



## archerynut (Jun 7, 2011)

*Southeastern 900*

See if this works. This is the results of the Southeastern 900 for Franklin County Shoot June 4th.View attachment Southeastern 900.pdf


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 8, 2011)

nice work, archerynut with one t.  did anyone take any pic's??


----------



## willbuck (Jun 8, 2011)

A ton of pics were taken.  Estrada is working on getting them posted.


----------



## willbuck (Jun 8, 2011)

*Here are some pics*


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 8, 2011)

man, you guys got a lot of targets...nice pic's


----------



## restrada (Jun 8, 2011)

If you enjoyed this one, we got another coming on August 6.  Star FITA status and we would love to have everyone come on out.  As Griv says, "Dare me to open a second line!"  Going to have a pre-registration deadline on this one so start asking for me to email the registration out to you early.  Thanks everyone for the awesome turn out and the wonderful experience we put on for the kids and us old kids.


----------



## restrada (Jun 8, 2011)

If you are interested in becoming a NAA FITA judge, come to our Judging seminar on June 25.  It is FREE!!!!!!! and will teach you nearly all you know on how to and become a certified Line Judge.  A very useful person to have for your club.  restrada@windstream.net for information.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 8, 2011)

how much does it cost to shoot??


----------



## willbuck (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems like it was $30.


----------



## restrada (Jun 9, 2011)

Star Fita's are a little more exacting to hold and put on and conduct.  Hence the 30 dollar entry fee.  Plus, you fees stay in our club to pay for club infrastructure and eventually the registration of any youth archer to national shoots.  Try to get them involved and shooting in the big events.  As a club, none of us take a salary and every single dollar goes to building the club.  This year we intend to file for our non-profit officially after meeting all the IRS requirements finally.  We've met every requirement thus far and only hope to grow the club more.  So, 30 bucks, but it's worth it and we are only 45 minutes from the Mall of Georgia


----------

